# Qué operacional elegir para montar un ecualizador?



## mikmat (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola a todos,

He descubierto hace muy poco este foro y la verdad, está muy bien. Me interesa mucho el mundo del audio. He estado revisando varios esquemas de ecualizadores que se muestran en dicho foro y también algunos otros por la red.

Sin embargo, tengo algunas dudas respecto a qué amplificadorf. op. es mejor para dicho equ.

Dispongo de los siguientes:

- LM833 . Según el fabricante National, es específico para audio y de muy bajo ruido y casi nula distorsión.  Sé que national dispone de algún modelo más sibarita aún que este para audio, pero no son tan fáciles de conseguir.....LM4562 y LME49720.

- NE5532. Bajo ruido y buena calidad.

- TL072 y TL082 - Entre estos dos, creo que el TL072 tiene menor distorsión y sería más apropiado.

Mi duda es respecto a cuál de estos és más acertado para un equalizador o pre-amplificador de audio para conseguir la máxima calidad de sonido ? 

Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2009)

mikmat dijo:
			
		

> Sin embargo, tengo algunas dudas respecto a qué amplificador. op. es mejor para dicho equ.
> 
> Dispongo de los siguientes:
> 
> ...



Dependiendo que tan sofisticado sea el mezclador o el preamp, te recomiendo el TL072 o el NE5532. El principal problemas que vas a encontrar si usas el NE5532 (y con el LM833) es que la entrada BJT que tiene suele actuar como rectificador de AM, lo que te puede traer problemas de que las radios te aparezcan en la salida de audio si vives en una zona con muchas emisoras de radio y televisión abierta. La entrada FET del TL072 no sufre estos problemas, o al menos es bastante mas inmune.

Para decidir, habría que ver cual esquema vas a usar, por que las protecciones para estos efectos (y otros, como oscilaciones) ya pueden estar contempladas en el diseño, en cuyo caso el NE5532 es una excelente opción. Si no lo están, vas a tener que agregarlas vos o usar un TL072. Aún así, no vas a escuchar ni medir prácticamente ninguna diferencia entre ambos A.O. en un mismo diseño.

Saludos!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 31, 2009)

Yo estoy construyend un equalizador  de 3 vias con filtros Butterwooth en serie de 4o orden y he utilizado TL074 y la verdad que dan buen resultado, consecuentemente los TL072 creo que seran los apropiados.

SUerte


----------

